# Sweating toilet tank



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Well its raining 100% humidity and upstairs toilet is sweating so much its leaked into ceiling below ,had problem every summer. Part of problem is well water is very cold and we do not have central a/c. Was thinking of replaceing toilet with sloan flushmate as tank water is isolated from outer tank. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## sawdusted (Mar 24, 2005)

bergen,
first thing I would check to see if the water in the toilet in not running, weather a leaky valve, water over flowing back into the fill pipe, or a flapper thats letting water leak by. any of these conditions will give you condensation on the outside of the tank. if all is ok and the budget dosen't allow for the new toilet right away try a small fan blowing on the tank as a temporary solution,... make sure its plugged into a GFI outlet for safety
Stay curious
Dan


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is not a problem here but I have seen internal tank insulation on some other sites or magazines.
I always wondered why it never occurred in the NC house where the water temp was in the low 50's and the house temp is kept around 80. The house is in the Piedmont area and is also subject to high humidity.
What I assume is that the large pressure tank in an enclosed crawl space moderates the water temperature.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

bergenbldr said:


> Well its raining 100% humidity and upstairs toilet is sweating so much its leaked into ceiling below ,had problem every summer. Part of problem is well water is very cold and we do not have central a/c. Was thinking of replaceing toilet with sloan flushmate as tank water is isolated from outer tank. Any suggestions would be welcome.


You can go the other route and warm the water before it gets into the toilet. Install a tempering valve (along with a hot water source) in the toilet feed line, set the temp at its lowest setting and the water will go in pre heated and you won't have a condensation problem. Other solution is insulating the tank, but that doesn't always work well enough. Good luck.


----------

